# Back pain



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In 1989 I was diagnosed with Arthritis in my spine L2-3-4-5.
I have learnt what I can or cannot do over the years, but sometimes I´m not wise.:serious:

2 days ago I could hardly get out of bed because of back pain. I struggled to get about in the morning, at 3 pm I was 85% back to normal, today I am normal (well thats debatable):grin2:

A few months back we discovered this remedy.
I lay on my tummy on the bed and Hans rocks me (from my bum) gentle back and forth like rocking a babies cradle, as he does this I can feel my lower back relaxing.

We have tried this remedy several times and its worked each time. If you have back pain maybe it will work for you as well, who knows, costs nothing, but you´ll have to find your own therapist, Hans is mine.:laugh:
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I sympathise, Jan, got that T-shirt myself. Had a really bad spell like that a few years ago, somehow had to get downstairs to let the dog out, then collapsed at the top of the stairs going back to bed. I think I did a little scream! I continue to have back problems, but never had a nasty incident like that again, thank goodness.

I'm in the middle of a problem time at the moment, while trying to repair the cloakroom loo without too much hollering. It's a shame you're not over here in the UK, I'd be delighted to have you pop over and rock me as you describe. Very happy to go "Coo coo" if it helps.

Mind you, I think I'm more Cuckoo than CooCoo!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends on whether or not your back muscles go into spasm or not.

I've had a spinal problem since I was 14 or so, caused by lifting too many milk crates on a Saturday morning milk round.

Gradually I've got used to it over the years, had two manipulations in hospital but it never went away.

To cure it you need no movement in the joint for 3-4 months, which is just not practical for most of us.

I lived on painkillers for years when I was a truck mechanic, but gave that up and now we make electronics kit.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Those old metal pint crates with pint bottles weighed half cwt each full.Used to hump them about at the dairy I worked at in London, so many years ago.
I have back problems but my Osteopath uses those electric pads and then we have a one sided wrestle.:laugh::laugh:I also spent £500 for a special drivers seat in the Taxi.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've never got over my slipped disc and trapped sciatic nerve from a couple of years ago, changing the rear road wheel on the m/home. Never again it's gonna be a phone call to the breakdown services :wink2:


tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I didn´t lift crates of any sort. I was never overweight in fact I _was_ on the slim side. The first sign I had was when I lifted a bowl of potatoes, we were on holiday in Germany, I was given a pain killing injection. Travelling home I was in terrible pain, wouldn´t want to do that again.
One of my 5 brothers also had arthritis, but as far as I know nobody else in the family.
Somes have it, somes don´t and some others have it, but never have any trouble, arthritis that is.
Jan


----------

